# Freistellen automatisieren



## Max64 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Vielzahl an Objekten/ Gegenstaenden/... die ich abfotografieren und anschliessend freistellen moechte. 

1.Das Abfotografieren kann unter "semiprofessionellen" Gegebenheiten passieren, also auf einem gut ausgeleuchteten Tisch mit einen andersfarbigen Hintergrund (ggf. auch andere/besser Moeglichkeiten denkbar). Damit sollte ein guter Kontrast erreichbar sein!
Wie kann ich den Kontrast moeglichst optimal hinbekommen? Gibt es dabei irgendwelche weiteren Hilfsmittel zum Fotografieren (wie spezielle Lampen,...)?

2. Die Bilder sollen dann moeglichst automatisch freigestellt werden. Dabei stelle ich mir vor, ein Programm zu schreiben. 

Gibt es ueberhaupt ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, in dem ich einfach sagen kann, dass alle blauen/ gruenen Farben (also der Hintergrund) innerhalb eines Farbentoleranzbereiches einfach weiss werden sollen? 
Gibt es auch Bearbeitungsprogramme, bei denen man programmieren bzw. einen Prozess automatisieren kann?

Ich scheue nicht vor anfallenden Kosten zurueck! 

Danke im Voraus fuer eure Hilfe!

lg Max


----------



## smileyml (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

man könnte sicher in PS eine entsprechende Aktion schreiben. Ist aber dein Ziel ein möglichst weißen Hintergrund zu erhalten, empfehle ich dir ein Lichtzelt.
...entweder gekauft:
http://www.enjoyyourcamera.com/Stud...Kaiser-Dome-Studio-faltbar-62x62cm::2452.html

http://www.enjoyyourcamera.com/Stud...ox-m-Lichtzelt-2-Dauerlicht-Lampen::2263.html

...oder selbst gebaut:
http://www.wawerko.de/selbstgemachte-lightbox-fuer-fotografie+248.html

Google liefert für beide Varianten noch eine Menge mehr.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Max64 (7. Juli 2009)

Also mein Ziel ist es nicht wirklich einen weissen Hintergrund zu bekommen, da die Objekte alle verschiedene Farben haben! Das heisst, ich muss zwischen verschieden farbigen Hintergruenden waehlen koennen, damit immer ein Kontrast zwischen Hintergrund und Objekt besteht! 

Ausserdem muss ich meist metallische Teile fotografieren und ich moechte keinesfalls Spiegelungen auf den Oberflaechen haben! 

Wie bekomme ich eine optimales Fotografierumfeld hin, damit das Objekt moeglichst gut beleuchtet wird (keine Schatten) und der Hintergrund moeglichst gleichmaessig beleuchtet wird? Wenn der Hintergrund naemlich zu unregelmaessig beleuchtet ist, wird das freistellen stark erschwert!

Ist ein Zelt dafuer geeignet? Auf den Bildern ist die Auslechtung leider sehr unregelmaessig! Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe zu, dass es nicht ganz billig ist. Aber es dürfte das beste am Markt befindliche Tool für deine Aufgabe sein:

Digital Anarchy Primatte Chromakey:
http://www.digitalanarchy.com/primatte/main.html

Eignet sich auch ganz besonders für die Stapelverarbeitung über Aktionen.
Schau auch nach dem AutoMask Modus.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich (wenn vorhanden) auch After Effects und seine wirklich guten Keyer nutzen.

Viel Erfolg,
Martin


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2009)

Da man Photoshop auch per Javascript programmieren kann, ist es selbstverständlich auch möglich, sowas per Javascript und Batch in PS zu realisieren. Um es Dir einfacher zu machen, solltest Du Dich noch vor dem Shooting entscheiden, an welcher Stelle Photoshop die Hintergrundfarbe finden soll, also zB Mittelwert aus allen Kanten-10px.

Ganz kurze Einführung ins Scripting : http://www.phreekz.de/wordpress/2009/03/photoshop-scripting-in-jsx/

Hier das Thema Freistellen per JSX in Englisch : http://ps-scripts.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=2253

**EDIT** 
Zum Anschauen und verstehen. Kurz mal rangesetzt.
Code in eine Textdatei kopieren, Endung auf .jsx ändern.
Datei sollte in Photoshop/Presets/Scripts liegen, dann ist es auch n Photoshop unter Scripts zu finden. Ach ja, Bild muss offen sein :

*getColor.jsx*

```
#target photoshop
var docAktuell = app.activeDocument;

var pixelLoc = [UnitValue("10 pixels") , UnitValue("10 pixels")];
var colorSamplerRef = docAktuell.colorSamplers.add(pixelLoc);
var currentColor = colorSamplerRef.color;

var redVal = Math.round(currentColor.rgb.red);
var greenVal = Math.round(currentColor.rgb.green);
var blueVal = Math.round(currentColor.rgb.blue);

alert("Pixel [10, 10] = (" + redVal + ", " + greenVal + ", " + blueVal + ")");
```

Ach ja, zur Art des Fotografierens bezüglich Optimierung : Ein Zelt ist erstmal eine gute Sache, weil es das Licht sehr diffus macht und somit die Schatten sehr viel weicher. Natürlich sollte erreicht werden, dass Deine Bilder einen möglichst homogenen Hintergrund bekommen. Unter Umständen solltest Du dafür einen Fototisch mit Hohlkehle bauen, mit Brotpapier (zum soften Durchleuchten) auslegen und dann mit Licht von Ausserhalb beleuchten, somit ist der Hintergrund 1A homogen, wird aber sicherlich auf das Objekt abstrahlen, also müsste ins Script auch sowas wie das Abziehen der Keyingfarbe eingebaut sein, Despill eben. 

**EDIT am Morgen** Übrigens, metallische Gegenstände -> Reflexionen, ob weich oder scharf bekommen ihren schönsten Look, wenn Du nicht einfach nur alles ausleuchtest, sondern es sollten "eigentlich" schöne Reflexionen gestaltet werden. Noch dazu ist das automatische Freistellen von metallenen Oberflächen n bissel gemeiner, da die Freistellfarbe auch dort zu 100% existieren kann.

**EDIT 2** Habe mal n Script geschrieben, dieses kann man als Batch oder als Teil einer Aktion aufrufen. Werte sollten wohl auf die Lichtverhältnisse angepasst werden..

mfg chmee


----------



## Max64 (8. Juli 2009)

Hey,

Ich bin gerade dabei, dass Digital Anarchy Primatte Chromakey zu testen. Leider scheitere ich schon recht frueh! 

Ich habe eine Adobe Photoshop Demo runtergeladen (30Tage Test Version)! Dann habe ich das Plugin Digital Anarchy Primatte Chromakey auch runtergeladen und das Programm in den Plugin Ordner von Photoshop installiert.

Wie bekomme ich aber das Plug in im Photoshop zum laufen? Wo kann ich das aktivieren?

Die Adobe Hilfe sagt im ersten Schritt, dass ich im "Eigenschafteninspektor" auf "Filter hinzufuegen" gehen soll! Aber wo oder was ist dieser "Eigenschafteninspektor"?

lg Max


----------



## Max64 (8. Juli 2009)

Ok mittlerweile habe ich das Problem geloest! 

Neustarten des Programmes wirkt immer Wunder


----------

